# why arent there races?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

why arent there any races for minis in MN? i mean i see them all over but MN  . i have a rc 18 mt all stock and its fast i wanna race it and then get a brushless motor and race more. can sumone tell me about any competitions or races that i can race my rc car and win sum money or sumtin?


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

You might need to start a club or someting to get things rollin


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

RC 18 MT said:


> races that i can race my rc car and win sum money or sumtin?


Thats funny, I get 40-50 guys a week racing and all they get was it was fun guys see you next week. 

You need to start a club or get with a hobby shop etc. and form something. and trust you will see there isn't ny money in it, its all for fun, enjoy


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

What freddies said 18 MT. I been doin this for 20 + yrs. and the only time I have raced for money is when my freinds and I make a side bet about who will place better in our main.This hobby is about something that exists in very few places anymore,,,good clean fun. I cant beleive in a city the size of St. Paul there is no club racing.There has to be a hobby shop there, and if the owner knows what's good for his profits he would start a racing club.The turnouts may be small at first, but one thing about fun is its contagous, and the turnouts will grow. And hey Freddies, you have GREAT turnouts with 50-60 guys a week!! Man for some reason OHIO seems to be the mecca for R/C in the midwest.Maybe because Bud Bartos lives there, and he is such a great advocate of the hobby.I mean that guy has to be turnin laps in his sleep as much as I see him talkin about which race he will be at on what date.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Maybe because Bud Bartos lives there, and he is such a great advocate of the hobby.


You said that with a straight face:devil: .......K-5 he might need "traction" on that.
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Ya Tang,but truth be told if it wasn't for Bud,I and probably alot of others would be into quilting on the weekends instead of getting ready to go do battle with alot of fun to hang with fast guys from northeast Ohio.Thanks for keeping it going Bud,I would of hung up my gear years ago if not for your cars!!!!!>>>>>So it isn't quite over yet Johnny.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

seriously guys , you guys down in ohio have more racin' than ' youcould shake a stick at' as my pappy used to say. wish we had that kind of scene up here!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You are correct 420,we are pretty lucky some of us have been doing this since about 1979........Did I say that?Can't possibly be that old!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5 CAPER said:


> You are correct 420,we are pretty lucky some of us have been doing this since about 1979........Did I say that?Can't possibly be that old!!


That's for sure. I think I originally bought the radio Logan is using back in the mid 70's. :freak: :drunk:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

brps are the best


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea there also reliabele 1000 post :woohoo:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I hear you fellas I am no newb to this either, been in since 1986.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

420 Tech R/C said:


> I hear you fellas I am no newb to this either, been in since 1986.


thats before i was born


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, some of us old guys like our toyz.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well i found one but its like 3 hours away. so i can tlak to my closest hobby store (hobby town) and ask the guy if he has any clubs or knows of any or will start one. thx for ur hlp guys. if u find anything about ti just post it on here ill be reading it


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Good Luck on your search. I am in Fargo and other than a slot car track recently opening up, there really hasn't been any RC racing indoors at all since I moved here in 2004, longer I think. 

When I bring up the mini subject guys just don't seem interested. Seems to me with the trick mini sedans you can buy, you can have quality fast racing in a small enough area not to break the bank.

I am going to travel to Grand Forks about 80 miles away to see about racing there on tuesday nights, will give it a go a few times, but if it doesn't work out, may just hang it up over the winter and wait to the summer unfortunately..


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

My son lived in Apple Valley the last two years and could not find oval in the Twin Cities, Jimmy24 from Bloomington comes down to the Hobbyplex in Omaha, NE to race with us. Yes we have a Mini Slider Class and it sound like the SpeedZone opening in South Sioux City, NE also will run Mini's. To bad we are not closer to you


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Could`nt deal with that!!! Here in ohio there are a few indoor tracks to choose from.One in particular ( FREDDIES IN REVENA) is a great track we run the brp,s oval and road course. for 1/18th size the brp with a 370 can in it can`t be beat. Marty TsB


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Minis*

The great thing about minis is that you don't need much room. Our club track is in a garage. High banked carpet oval. We run Mini-Ts, Sliders, Vendettas, Vendetta STs, and are looking at other vehicles. Tuesday night we had three rookies, five stock mini-ts, three mod mini-ts, five Vendettas (buggy & truck combined), and five Sliders. Great fun, close racing, and we run series with the winners getting a medal. Club dues $1, racing $5, and we use Robtronic transponders, auto scoring system.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

nutz4rc said:


> The great thing about minis is that you don't need much room. Our club track is in a garage. High banked carpet oval. We run Mini-Ts, Sliders, Vendettas, Vendetta STs, and are looking at other vehicles. Tuesday night we had three rookies, five stock mini-ts, three mod mini-ts, five Vendettas (buggy & truck combined), and five Sliders. Great fun, close racing, and we run series with the winners getting a medal. Club dues $1, racing $5, and we use Robtronic transponders, auto scoring system.


I need INFO PLEASE where,when .... You know the drill LOLOL


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey gang sorry to chime in on this a little late but we race mini's every weekend at TheBarn down in Hampton, Mn. Here's a link for you;http://www.thercbarn.com/. It is road course racing on carpet. I wasn't much for carpet racing until my son and I started last year and gang I am hooked on running mini's :thumbsup: Mini's race on Sundays and racing starts at 12:00 and usually goes to about 5:00 including sedan and 1/12th scale.


----------

